# passenger lists 1901 - 1907



## stevie wonder (Jan 30, 2010)

does any one know how to access passenger lists from 1901 to 1907 ,traveling from glasgow to halifax and back.


----------



## daisy1942 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Steve,

Believe that Scotland's People might be able to help you. Alternatively the Mitchell Library in Glasgow has a large collection of historical papers. I think they are prepared to do research for you (at a price!). Also both ancestry.co.uk and findmypast.co.uk have some seafaring records - so you can do some research via your computer to get you started.


----------

